
AI Creates Fake Obama Video - woobar
http://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/robotics/artificial-intelligence/ai-creates-fake-obama
======
erikig
With recent advances in neural nets that can mimic a speakers voice and tone
and with this advance who knows what fake news this will begin to create.

